
Detect users using Ad Blockers and log the same in Google Analytics - rampatra
https://blog.rampatra.com/how-to-know-whether-a-user-is-using-an-adblocker
======
XCSme
But don't AdBlockers such as uBlock Origin also block Google Analytics itself?

~~~
rampatra
Yes, uBlock Origin does but Adblock and AdBlock Plus don't.

